# RP TURBO from ECS



## hotkupa (May 27, 2006)

Have any body ever tried the RP TURBO replica of k04 01 its like $ 700 and if would be junk ECS would not be selling it. what do you think


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: RP TURBO from ECS (hotkupa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotkupa* »_Have any body ever tried the RP TURBO replica of k04 01 its like $ 700 and if would be junk ECS would not be selling it. what do you think


ehh.. id rather jump on the frankenturbo bandwagen


----------



## hotkupa (May 27, 2006)

anybody else ...........


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (hotkupa)*

It got my attention 2.
Well ECS is a good company so i guess it's a quality unit.
any inputs folks on this turbo?


----------



## volksspoolen (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

About RP Turbo (from their website) 
With 30 years of combined turbocharging experience RP Turbo is dedicated solely to turbocharging. RP Turbo was founded on the principle of providing OEM performance and quality without the inflated OEM price tag. Adhering to this simple principle has helped us to design and re-design components for turbocharging, that are often more simplified, but function better, and are more reliable.
NOTE: 03 and 04 A6s and Allroads with Automatic transmission have a different downpipe design, some modification is required for these to bolt on.
Includes: 2-new Replica K04 turbos for 2.7T
Specs: 
-Compressor wheel: 40mm inducer, 51mm exducer 
-Fitment: bolts up just like a stock K03 turbo would except that it requires K04 inlet pipes and couplers (see below)
Options: 
- Necessary couplers (2) and clamps for installing the inlets. Use dropdown box below. 
- Turbo Hardware. Comes with all gaskets, studs and sealing rings to install the turbos. Use dropdown box below. 
- Turbo Inlet Pipes. We sell either VAST/ARD or 034 replica inlets. Use dropdown box below. 
- OEM Oil Pressure Line Kit. If you are concerned with the condition of your Oil Pressure (feed) lines to the turbos, this kit come with both lines and the sealing washers for the distribution block at the rear top of the engine. Use dropdown box below.
***Warranty information:*** 
RP Turbo warranties any failure due to manufacturer defects for 12 months. In the event that a turbo purchased direct from JHM is not performing to manufacturer specifications, the customer will be responsible for purchasing a replacement until the warranty review process is complete if they are not willing to wait until the review is complete. The malfunctioning part will then be sent out for warranty inspection immediately after it is received by JHM, at which time we will wait to hear from RP Turbo as to whether the item failed due to manufacturer defects or for other reasons. The most common reasons of a rejected warranty for any turbo but not limited to are: oil pressure and/or feed lines that have excess sludge or deposits in them thus releasing deposits into the turbo and causing failure - oil pressure and/or feed lines that are plugged or partially plugged thus restricting oil to or from the turbo causing failure - damage caused due to improper installation - poorly maintained engines that have oil sludge and deposits that get released into the new turbo. After inspection if the suspected defective turbo is determined to be truly defective by the manufacturer you will be sent back a replacement or refunded for the amount of the replacement you purchased if you bought one in advance as previously stated. (excluding shipping). JHM and RP Turbo are NOT responsible for the labor costs associated with the install of these items nor the labor costs associated with replacement of warrantable parts. For further information please contact JHM.


----------



## hotkupa (May 27, 2006)

any personal testimonies


----------



## lookitsinsane (May 29, 2007)

Like not to bash on this thread but I don't see why people spend soo much money on a k04 like is it really worth it?


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

cant you get a k04 for wayyyy less than $700?


----------



## hotkupa (May 27, 2006)

where?


----------



## lookitsinsane (May 29, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking can't you get one at a junkyard or
something. I see some ko4s going for the same price as 30rs it's nuts


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (lookitsinsane)*

a 30r is 700 dollars? you pay money for reliability and technology, all turbo's need to spin at high RPM...you all get it...it's not the best bang for your buck for all out power...kinda like apr and their product


----------



## lookitsinsane (May 29, 2007)

I saw ko4s going for 1200 new 30r is like 1195


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: RP TURBO from ECS (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_

ehh.. id rather jump on the frankenturbo bandwagen

with neither proven...


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (lookitsinsane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lookitsinsane* »_Like not to bash on this thread but I don't see why people spend soo much money on a k04 like is it really worth it?

What's soo much money about $800 bolt on turbo with hardware, $200 for correct software and you have an awesome town cruiser.
Your next closest bet (besides FT which i dont trust) is a S60 kit which will run you at least $1500 more, to me and others thats a lot.


----------



## hotkupa (May 27, 2006)

i nerver even heard about RP turbo, however, since ECS is willing to sell thier products, I can't imagine they are not as reliable as orginal K04 ............just my random thoats?!?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It's this kind of thinking that got everyone and their mom screwed on the rotomasters...thumbs down to any unproven turbo company in my opinion...personally went threw the hassle of a blown rotomaster after less then a 2 miles...garrett, precision, borg warner, turbonetics, ect...stick with what is proven and avoid the headaches....search classified here and got everything for the 700 including a real ko4-2x, mani, and injectors...


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/...30829 let these guys find out first


----------



## hotkupa (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (DH Photography)*

awesome thanks ......personaly i was not able to find anything about thier turbos


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_cant you get a k04 for wayyyy less than $700?

You can get a turbo, made in China as this one is, for way less. Yes, you can do that. But you are not going to have a reputable high-performance company standing behind it. Presumably these guys are knowledgeable enough to demand the proper materials and resourceful enough to specify technical conformity. That's what you get for the extra money. Granted it's still a 20-year-old 3K design, obsolete and a little wheezy, but you can expect quality on par with OEM.


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^ kinda like your product....without the quality.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (DH Photography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DH Photography* »_http://www.audizine.com/forum/...30829 let these guys find out first

The S4 people are all over these. This sounds like an attractive option post the death of my k03 (or, for those wanting a k04 for cheaper) if they do indeed hold up.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/...35672


----------



## lreven (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (hotkupa)*

I'll try and let you know. I'm ordering one (K04) today to replace the blown on in my '99 A4. ECS has been pretty solid for me and I just got off the phone with them.
All the used K03 I've found are high -milers with questionable life on them anyway.


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (lreven)*

any updates?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

This RP company started overnight, they're using the name "K04" when it belongs to BW, how legit do you think it really is? 
Companies will push anything that will make them money, there's also a RPGT28RS, a clear Garrett Copy.


----------



## VR6Bomber (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_This RP company started overnight, they're using the name "K04" when it belongs to BW, how legit do you think it really is? 
Companies will push anything that will make them money, there's also a RPGT28RS, a clear Garrett Copy.

RP has been in business for 30 years btw


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (VR6Bomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6Bomber* »_
RP has been in business for 30 years btw

if after 30years of r&d, and you still don't get it, it's time to toss in the towel. i mean, they still make junk turbos.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (hotkupa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotkupa* »_i nerver even heard about RP turbo, however, since ECS is willing to sell thier products, I can't imagine they are not as reliable as orginal K04 ............just my random thoats?!?

ecs isn't perfect, they were selling non oem t-belt tensioners but labeled them as oem, and they failed on people. no one is perfect.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
ecs isn't perfect, they were selling non oem t-belt tensioners but labeled them as oem, and they failed on people. no one is perfect.

out of all companies though, ecs will pull the same schit over and over again. if they think they can label it as oem, and undercut another company, they will.


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

RP are an American company .
It makes sense for a BW KO4 copy to be made in the USA instead of shipping it from Europe . Im suprised at how negative so many of you are when there is yet to be a reported failure


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (Bug_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_racer* »_RP are an American company .
It makes sense for a BW KO4 copy to be made in the USA instead of shipping it from Europe . Im suprised at how negative so many of you are when there is yet to be a reported failure









There have been reported failures. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4822762
There was also another thread which appears to have been black-holed because the guy was bashing ECS about the RP K04 failure and the return policy.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (VR6Bomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6Bomber* »_
RP has been in business for 30 years btw


Comprehension > you


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (TheBossQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBossQ* »_
There have been reported failures. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4822762
There was also another thread which appears to have been black-holed because the guy was bashing ECS about the RP K04 failure and the return policy.

Threads get black holed here all of the time, i've had some of my replied deleted just for stating the obvious.


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: RP TURBO from ECS (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_

ehh.. id rather jump on the frankenturbo bandwagen

I'd rather jump into a pit full of burning lava full of canabalistic monkies on a Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## jettaR-line (Nov 12, 2008)

*rp turbo is junk*

i just put a rp k04 in my 03 jetta and i have the max boost set at 5psi for the break in period, which is 750 miles. on they way home yesterday, i was getting on the highway and i wasnt even pushing the car to perform at all. as i hit about 65mph the boost went from 5 to 0 and a plume of smoke started to bellow out of the exhaust. i limped it to my shop and when i removed the turbo it had 36 miles on it. the seal blew out and it was leaking coolant into the exhaust. i would not recommend the turbo. just remember you get what you pay for. e.g. if you pay for a discount turbo you get a discount turbo.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

damn that sucks! im so glad i did not take that route in feb. i ALMOST bought it because of the price but i threw down a a CTS turbo kit. it's been a long road getting the car to work right because of maintenance probs mixed in with trying to get the turbo kit 100% but in the end it was all worth it. somtimes the cheapest route is not the best to go i guess


----------



## Kadywampes (Jul 25, 2010)

I have RP turbos on my S4 for about 10 months. They work great and blow my old K03 out of the water. Just make sure u have a proper tune for K04 or you will get overboost errors.


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

Kadywampes said:


> I have RP turbos on my S4 for about 10 months. They work great and blow my old K03 out of the water. Just make sure u have a proper tune for K04 or you will get overboost errors.


Those are bound to fail any day now


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

*My story with RP Turbo*

Hi guys,
I have an RP turbo K04-001 bought from CTS turbo, and after only three months of installation it starts smoking when the car is on idle but i didn't now it was from the Turbo so i did a compression test because i thought it could be the seal or head gasket, now a weeks ago the turbo starts doing some noise so i directly took it to my mechanic who remove it and he told me that it is a defected item and could have some oval in the bearing and the seals, since he is the mechanic of VW company in Lebanon so he is a Pro, and he did the installation of the Turbo, and i change the oil every 3000 miles and the oil filter every 6000 miles, i have a turbo timer, and my car is not remapped yet, and i always take care of my Car and here is my build thread in the UK forum. http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/432664.aspx?PageIndex=1
Now I claim it to CTS turbo since I bought it 10 months ago and i install it in end of July-begining of August.
I am still waiting their respond and i am so frustrated, because in all cases i have to pay around 210$ to send it back to them for inspection, and i know that they will say it is not a manufacturer problem.
I will write down the full story when i have their answers, and i will post all the facts.
Thank you guys,
Sas


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ that sux! hopefully outcome will be in your favor :beer:


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ that sux! hopefully outcome will be in your favor :beer:


Cheers Tom, I hope so too.
I told CTS Turbo that I don't want a refund but i wanna pay the difference and get a Original BW turbo and i will pay the shipping cost.
I was saving for the remap and coilsovers, though now i have to check out this bloody problem!!!:banghead:
Thanks once again,
Sas


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

*RP turblows*

I also had a bad experience with a rp k04-15 (snapped shaft one week in) also no response to my emails from them.
To anyone considering these size turbos I would suggest getting a frankenturbo.
Doug is very helpful and has answered all of my questions lightning fast, even with a BW you wont get that!

Happy new year!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> Cheers Tom, I hope so too.
> I told CTS Turbo that I don't want a refund but i wanna pay the difference and get a Original BW turbo and i will pay the shipping cost.
> I was saving for the remap and coilsovers, though now i have to check out this bloody problem!!!:banghead:
> Thanks once again,
> Sas


:beer: maybe they will go for that. consider a frankenturbo  IIRC they are mfg by borgwarner as well



jettaR-line said:


> i just put a rp k04 in my 03 jetta and i have the max boost set at 5psi for the break in period, which is 750 miles. on they way home yesterday, i was getting on the highway and i wasnt even pushing the car to perform at all. as i hit about 65mph the boost went from 5 to 0 and a plume of smoke started to bellow out of the exhaust. i limped it to my shop and when i removed the turbo it had 36 miles on it. the seal blew out and it was leaking coolant into the exhaust. i would not recommend the turbo. just remember you get what you pay for. e.g. if you pay for a discount turbo you get a discount turbo.


damn:banghead: i was really considering buying one of these instead of going BT. i'm so glad i did not. 50 trim is way better  also it's actually less of a risk of breaking a rod believe it or not


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

F that lame turbo:thumbdown: A frankenturbo will easily out preform that RP!


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> damn:banghead: i was really considering buying one of these instead of going BT. i'm so glad i did not. 50 trim is way better  also it's actually less of a risk of breaking a rod believe it or not


Fiddy Trim:thumbup:


----------



## giles712 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have an RP k04-001 from kinetic. mines got 15k miles of hard boosting(22psi) and i have 0 shaft play, no issues with it whatsoever. the power gain felt a lot different than what people had said to expect, i noticed it a lot. i'm not saying that a k04 is comparable to a gt3071 or even a gt28rs because its not. but IMO, it is well worth the money if you want a quick, reliable, bolt on upgrade.

(just make sure you break it in properly and you'll be happy with it)


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

RP sucks I know from experience... 8months or so and it blew up 

Most of them are defective from the factory and have considerable shaft play.

Also, the Frankenturbo is not made with Borgwarner / 3K parts they are made in China. Not saying they haven't proven themselves Just don't think it's a genuine BW product.

A LOT of BIG name turbo companies are made in China too... Just do the research and you'll know.

RP SUCKS! Stay far, far away from them! They also will not take the blame for a defective product. Mine was still under warranty and installed under all specs to keep the warranty and they claimed the turbo broke because of overspeed and too aggressive tuning... Even though at the time they said Unitronic's tune wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## carcraz (Jan 25, 2011)

been running FT for almost a year now..even though its China made, but it works. no problems wat so ever. still going strong since day 1


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

I got mine from CTS and Clay and Nik were very helpfull and that's what I ma counting on!!! However I installed my old k03 back so i can use the car!!! I am really frustrated!!! i paid 150$ to get that turbo from the States to Beirut, and now i have to send it back and pay 210$, but before I have to ask them what could be the worst senario!!! 
I know Slappy from the UK forum and I think he knows what he is doing and no problem if the Goods are produced in China!!! one day every bloody thing will be produced there!!!:banghead:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> F that lame turbo:thumbdown: A frankenturbo will easily out preform that RP!


:beer:



Twopnt016v said:


> Fiddy Trim:thumbup:


:thumbup::beer: 



LEBGTIMK4 said:


> I got mine from CTS and Clay and Nik were very helpfull and that's what I ma counting on!!! However I installed my old k03 back so i can use the car!!! I am really frustrated!!! i paid 150$ to get that turbo from the States to Beirut, and now i have to send it back and pay 210$, but before I have to ask them what could be the worst senario!!!
> I know Slappy from the UK forum and I think he knows what he is doing and no problem if the Goods are produced in China!!! one day every bloody thing will be produced there!!!:banghead:


damn thats still a lot of money you lose in this deal :facepalm:


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

I already miss her!!! 
Yeah indeed, but i have no problem to pay a ~500$ to send the RP Turbo to CTS and get a BW instead, I didn't get an answer till date from Nik and i sent the email on December 31st.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DMVDUB said:


> RP sucks I know from experience... 8months or so and it blew up
> 
> Most of them are defective from the factory and have considerable shaft play.
> 
> ...


meh, maybe my wording was a bit vague so let me clarify a little. IIRC in Slappy's first post about the frankenturbo he said it's mfg'd buy the same supplier who makes borgwarner's parts. so yes, it's indeed not a borgwarner product but should have the same quality. also, yes the company is in china. yes our triple k turbos are "chinese"


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> meh, maybe my wording was a bit vague so let me clarify a little. IIRC in Slappy's first post about the frankenturbo he said it's mfg'd buy the same supplier who makes borgwarner's parts. so yes, it's indeed not a borgwarner product but should have the same quality. also, yes the company is in china. yes our triple k turbos are "chinese"


Exactly:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Exactly:thumbup::beer:


:beer:


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Turbo Rebuild*

Hi Guys,

Still no answer from CTS, i will call them today.

Meanwhile I was checking the worst Senario, and what do you think of these guys it seems they rebuild the damaged turbos.

So i was thinking if I have problems with the Warranty to send it to them, if they can repair it to the same condition as Borg Warner as they claim..

Any advise is well appreciated.

Thank you,
Sas


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

I had spoken to a mechanic about that when I had my RP problem... He said he had one of his customers with one that died after 8 months and had it rebuilt with quality parts and its been fine since (2+ years). So long as the rebuild kit is of good quality and the cost isn't too high it could be a good solution. I did not have mine rebuilt because the compressor housing and both wheels were damaged making it not worth it to rebuild.

There has to be someone closer to you that does it thou, in Europe or Aisa at least. Should save you some $$$ on shipping.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

if it were me i'd send it to the gpop shop :thumbup:


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

flood514 said:


> I had spoken to a mechanic about that when I had my RP problem... He said he had one of his customers with one that died after 8 months and had it rebuilt with quality parts and its been fine since (2+ years). So long as the rebuild kit is of good quality and the cost isn't too high it could be a good solution. I did not have mine rebuilt because the compressor housing and both wheels were damaged making it not worth it to rebuild.
> 
> There has to be someone closer to you that does it thou, in Europe or Aisa at least. Should save you some $$$ on shipping.


You are right mate, i have to save some money from the shipping.
I called CTS Turbo yesterday and Nik told me that RP Turbo changed their warranty time to SIX MONTHS !!! WTF, I wasn't informed before, so i told him that even in six months i should be covered because I received the Turbo in March and my First claim was in September!!! So in worst case i am in 6 months and 4~5 days.

I am waiting their reply!!!


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> if it were me i'd send it to the gpop shop :thumbup:


Do you have their website address? and contacts?

Cheers,


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> Do you have their website address? and contacts?
> 
> Cheers,


http://gpopshop.com/


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> http://gpopshop.com/


Cheers Tom,

I contact them and they reverted with:
"Thank you for your interest. We are sorry, but we do not rebuild turbos for customers outside of the US. We are sorry that we could not help you with this. Thank you,

-- 
Jim & Gerry, G-Pop Shop
"
so i have to think about something else!!! I just got the turbo back from my Mechanic, and the damage is from the Compressor wheel on the Hot side with a lot of oil in it, and the Turbine wheel on the cold side is still in a good condition, which mean it is a deffected item from factory, since no oil starvation and the residue and the car is not remapped!!!
I will be waiting CTS reply!!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> Cheers Tom,
> 
> I contact them and they reverted with:
> "Thank you for your interest. We are sorry, but we do not rebuild turbos for customers outside of the US. We are sorry that we could not help you with this. Thank you,
> ...


damn, that sux they don't service customers overseas. i know they do good work tho. thats crazy your car isn't even rempapped :screwy:


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

If your sending it cross the pond try these guys :

http://www.cherryturbos.com

many people recommend them


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

I am going to give this thing a shot I am putting one on my awp 1.8T tommorrow. I will try and keep this updated and let u guys know what I think. I have to break this thing in as well. I mean the people that usually blow **** up are the people that usually abuse things and dont brake them in or take care of them....


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> http://gpopshop.com/


this shop is about 20 min from my house this gentlement does great work I have never heard of any bad words about this shop from anyone I know that has went there.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

awpturbo said:


> this shop is about 20 min from my house this gentlement does great work I have never heard of any bad words about this shop from anyone I know that has went there.


:beer:


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Till date no reply from CTS Tyrbo!!! and it looks like hybridize it will be like hit and miss!!!
So I am thinking to get a F4T from Franken Turbo and eat the Bullet. Then get a Unitronic stg2+.
What do u think guys??


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i dont think you can go wrong with a frankenturbo setup :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Whomever said they are about to put one of these RP turbo's on their AWP.... 

DO NOT DO IT!

Take it back get the money and buy something else, hell buy an Eliminator kit! anything is better! At least you can turn an Eliminator into a "real" kit when you've got the money.


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

Couple people now have mentioned not breaking in the turbo. This is not the reason RP units fail!

To me breaking in a turbo means taking some time to ensure that you have completed the install correctly and the turbo is getting all it needs to do its job, The turbo itself other than being primed requires no break in like a friction component does.

This is what Garrett has to say:

"How should I break in a turbo?
A properly assembled and balanced turbo requires no specific break-in procedure. However, for new installations a close inspection is recommended to insure proper installation and function. Common problems are generally associated with leaks (oil, water, inlet or exhaust). "


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbup: yah there's no need to "break in" a turbo


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok here is some updates.

I was answered but CTS and they informed me that RP Turbo rolled back their warranty to 6 months instead of 12 months (without informing me). :banghead:

So even with this, My turbo was shipped on February 17th and I received it on March 3rd and I claim it on September 5th so After 6 months from receiving date and 6 months and 2 weeks from the shipping date so it has to be covered. 
However, I am sure that RP will blame me for the blowing the Turbo by any reason they want, so I asked CTS that i can send them back the Turbo but I don't want any RP again, I want a Borg Warner one.

So below is CTS reply:
"RP will repair the turbo if necessary but they will not give us a Borg Warner. 
Borg turbos are on back order, there are none available. The last one was shipped to France a little while ago."

And I told them that I am CTS client and not RP's, and I asked for a BW turbo, since i don't know RP and I have no link with them. 

I am sure we will have a good result, since CTS take care of their clients and they won't let me down. 

I will keep posted for any news, Finger crossed!!!

Fouad


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope it works out for you, even a brand new RP would be a waste of labor to install and remove shortly after when it breaks too!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> Ok here is some updates.
> 
> I was answered but CTS and they informed me that RP Turbo rolled back their warranty to 6 months instead of 12 months (without informing me). :banghead:


thats a ****ty move by RP Turbo :facepalm:


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> thats a ****ty move by RP Turbo :facepalm:


Yea shows what they've been dealing with, too lazy to even make up bs excuses anymore when their turbos break.

I'd like to see whet their inbox looks like...they certainly never answered my emails.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

flood514 said:


> Yea shows what they've been dealing with, too lazy to even make up bs excuses anymore when their turbos break.
> 
> I'd like to see whet their inbox looks like...they certainly never answered my emails.


i just browsed their site. they don't have any contact info up besides an email address. no names, no address, no phones numbers. :facepalm:

http://www.rpturbos.com/pages/contact_us.html

i wouldn't buy anything RP :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> Ok here is some updates.
> 
> I was answered but CTS and they informed me that RP Turbo rolled back their warranty to 6 months instead of 12 months (without informing me). :banghead:
> 
> ...


If the warranty was 12 months when you bought it, then you have a 12 month warranty. You can't shorten it after the sale- otherwise it wouldn't be worth the paper it was printed on.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

stuff like this genuinely irritates me so i did a little poking around today. there is no contact info on RP's page other than the email address I did a "Who is" on RP turbo because I wanted to get more info on who they are. while i was on my fav "who is" site, i decided to run ecs tuning and cts turbo while i was at it because they are the only 2 places i know that sell RP turbo. i figured maybe one of those 2 could be the mfg. this gets interesting, check out the info below :thumbup:

*"Who Is" RP Turbo*

Registrant: 
Domains By Proxy, LLC 
DomainsByProxy.com 
15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353 
Scottsdale, Arizona 85260 
United States 

Registered through: Go Daddy 
Domain Name: RPTURBOS.COM 
Created on: 15-Apr-09 
Expires on: 15-Apr-12 
Last Updated on: 28-Apr-10 

Administrative Contact: 
Private, Registration [email protected] 
Domains By Proxy, LLC 
DomainsByProxy.com 
15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353 
Scottsdale, Arizona 85260 
United States 
(480) 624-2599 Fax -- (480) 624-2598 

Technical Contact: 
Private, Registration [email protected] 
Domains By Proxy, LLC 
DomainsByProxy.com 
15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353 
Scottsdale, Arizona 85260 
United States 
(480) 624-2599 Fax -- (480) 624-2598 

Domain servers in listed order: 
NS1.SSIWEBHOSTING.COM 
NS2.SSIWEBHOSTING.COM 
NS3.SSIWEBHOSTING.COM

*"Who Is" CTS Turbo*

Registrant: 
Domains By Proxy, LLC 

Registered through: Go Daddy 
Domain Name: CTSTURBO.COM 

Domain servers in listed order: 
NS1.SSIWEBHOSTING.COM 
NS2.SSIWEBHOSTING.COM 
NS3.SSIWEBHOSTING.COM

*"Who Is" ECS Tuning*

Registrant: 
Domain Discreet Privacy Service 
ATTN: ecstuning.com 
12808 Gran Bay Pkwy, West 
Jacksonville, FL 32258 
US 
Phone: 1-902-7492701 
Email: [email protected] 



Registrar Name....: Register.com 
Registrar Whois...: whois.register.com 
Registrar Homepage: www.register.com 

Domain Name: ecstuning.com 
Created on..............: 2001-06-20 
Expires on..............: 2020-06-20 

Administrative Contact: 
Domain Discreet Privacy Service 
ATTN: ecstuning.com 
12808 Gran Bay Pkwy, West 
Jacksonville, FL 32258 
US 
Phone: 1-902-7492701 
Email: [email protected] 


Technical Contact: 
Domain Discreet Privacy Service 
ATTN: ecstuning.com 
12808 Gran Bay Pkwy, West 
Jacksonville, FL 32258 
US 
Phone: 1-902-7492701 
Email: [email protected] 


DNS Servers: 
ns.rackspace.com
ns2.rackspace.com

From what i can see CTS turbo and RP turbo have the same registrant, both are registered at godaddy.com, and they have the 3 exact same servers. :screwy:

is this a coincidence or are they one in the same? :facepalm:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

:thumbup: HAHA!!
Your like me...:thumbup::beer:


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

Could just mean they have the same web guy I once heard from a shop around here rp was by or connected to kinetic motorsport in some way, they are also in BC as CTS is also sell rp and also have ssiwebhosting as their name server.

the plot (that could mean nothing) thickens :sly:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

flood514 said:


> Could just mean they have the same web guy
> the plot (that could mean nothing) thickens :sly:


:facepalm: lol, it appears a lot more than just the "web guy" is the same


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

To me it means they hired the same proxy company to register the domain for them and that company used go daddy to register and the same hosting company ssiwebhosting (who is also in BC) was chosen.

Unfortunately,(as I'm sure you know) the "whois" look up only shows whois involved with that ip address and not the company.

What I can see from all this is that rp seems to have some connection to BC where CTS and kinetic are and to assume a link between them and one of these companies would make sense. It also seems whoever has gone through some effort to hide that link.

I think it could just as likely be someone who once worked for CTS and knew who they used as being CTS themselves. Either way just tryin to speculate here.

I have no experiences with CTS but I've only heard good things, you recon they would make these crap turbos?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

flood514 said:


> To me it means they hired the same proxy company to register the domain for them and that company used go daddy to register and the same hosting company ssiwebhosting (who is also in BC) was chosen.
> 
> Unfortunately,(as I'm sure you know) the "whois" look up only shows whois involved with that ip address and not the company.
> 
> ...


RP & CTS hiring the same guy is VERY unlikely. The lack of info on RP turbo is fishy :sly:. I think they are the same company now that i've found this "who is" stuff. they wouldn't make a crap turbo on purpose, but they did flop.





LEBGTIMK4 said:


> Ok here is some updates.
> 
> I was answered but CTS and they informed me that RP Turbo rolled back their warranty to 6 months instead of 12 months (without informing me). :banghead:
> 
> ...


the story they told you was fluff :facepalm: that shortening of the warranty was CTS's move because they are RP Turbo


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If the warranty was 12 months when you bought it, then you have a 12 month warranty. You can't shorten it after the sale- otherwise it wouldn't be worth the paper it was printed on.


I said so to Nik from CTS and that's what he replied:

"RP changed their warranty to 6 months and that is completely legal. Any pricing and warranty can be changed without any notice to customers or suppliers."


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

:sly:
They both use GODADDY.COM for their web sites, that's all that means... Which means nothing at all Thousands of people and companies use Godaddy.com for their web server needs.

RP is a Sole company, if CTS was going to make a turbocharger it would be of much better quality. Their BT kits are nice so I don't see them going cheap to build a crappy K04

Now, if you said Kinetic built it I'd believe that. I got my old K04 kit from Kinetic and the only thing that still exists from the kit is the high flow manifold.:banghead: even the gaskets from them fell apart.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DMVDUB said:


> :sly:
> They both use GODADDY.COM for their web sites, that's all that means... Which means nothing at all Thousands of people and companies use Godaddy.com for their web server needs.
> 
> RP is a Sole company, if CTS was going to make a turbocharger it would be of much better quality. Their BT kits are nice so I don't see them going cheap to build a crappy K04
> ...


LOL, if thats what u want to believe. I am not naive :wave: I love CTS's turbo kits, but i can't let that bias effect my judgement if you know what i mean. also, just because they mfg the crappy rp turbo line, does not mean their turbo kits are poo. it just means you should not get a rp turbo with your kit. still can't figure out why a turbo company would go thru the trouble of trying to remain "annonymous". if i brought a new line of turbos to market i'd put my name on it  it appears they were untested and a gamble because the OP said he was running his @ 5 psi during the "break in" period. I LOL'd because there is no "break in" period for a turbo, and also 5 psi should not blow any turbo


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

just for you DMVDUB , I did a little more work in Powershell and look what I found... 

PS C:\Windows\system32> ping

PS C:\Windows\system32> ping -a ctsturbo.com

Pinging ctsturbo.com [65.61.232.226] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 65.61.232.226:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
PS C:\Windows\system32> ping -a rpturbo.com

Pinging rpturbo.com [65.61.232.233] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 65.61.232.233:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
PS C:\Windows\system32> ping -a godaddy.com

Pinging godaddy.com [97.74.104.201] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 97.74.104.201: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=117
Reply from 97.74.104.201: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=117
Reply from 97.74.104.201: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=117
Reply from 97.74.104.201: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=117

Ping statistics for 97.74.104.201:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 65ms, Maximum = 71ms, Average = 68ms
PS C:\Windows\system32>

If you don't know what this means, it means RP turbo and CTS turbo are on the *SAME* LAN. They are on most likely on different machines, however it's possible one/both are on virtual machines on the same computer. You can't fake this. :facepalm: Just for kicks I pinged godaddy.com as well. My packets all came back, and they are on a different network. It just so happens rpturbo's and ctsturbo's packets were all lost. they exhibited the exact same network behavior. :screwy:

#GOTOCOLLEGE


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

even Rotomaster has real contact info and pictures of an actual facility, etc.

Rotomaster


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes Tom, I got the same thing they are both ending up in 
Ontario / Toronto, Canada 
la/ln 43.66,-79.41

But, for a quick example 

Why if Unitronic is a Canadian based company does their IP return from Iran?
City of Tabriz? But the traceroute ends up in Montreal...

I guess by your description Eurodyne has stakes in RP as well since they come back the same as BOTH RP and CTS... EDIT- The same region not ip

By your rule I must own my neighbors house since they are on the same server as I am, since we both use Comcast...


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Not on the same LAN. Maybe same subnet. Some people disable ping on their servers to prevent being flooded with pings (DDoS).


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DMVDUB said:


> Yes Tom, I got the same thing they are both ending up in
> Ontario / Toronto, Canada
> la/ln 43.66,-79.41
> 
> ...


:facepalm: you are embarrassing yourself as usual. I'm not going to argue with you about this because you don't have a clue. i've said it before and i'll say it again "ignorance is bliss"


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DMVDUB said:


> Yes Tom, I got the same thing they are both ending up in
> Ontario / Toronto, Canada
> la/ln 43.66,-79.41
> 
> ...


:facepalm: a trace route has nothing to do with the location of an IP address. obviously you dont know what it is



[email protected] said:


> Not on the same LAN. Maybe same subnet. Some people disable ping on their servers to prevent being flooded with pings (DDoS).


:facepalm: dont play with me, you cant even do you own tuning work. "i hired a team of computer scientists" lol

yall both need to to go college :laugh:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Just call Clay at CTS I'm sure he'll let you know they don't make RP turbo's.

But since you're on such a conspiracy theory tie raid I'll let your "ignorance is bliss" attitude stick... You are one of the most mis-informed people I've ever seen, just because you ping something doesn't mean you're going to get their actual IP address, you're going to get the server they connect through and then you will time out. All that proves is they're in the same area. 

You are simply an idiot...:wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DMVDUB said:


> You are simply amazing...:wave:


thanks bro :beer: :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm Network+ and CCNA certified. I don't see how the needing to go back to college comment applies to me. 
If its a public IP address, I wouldn't say they are on the same LAN but rather on the same subnet.

I really hate networking though. That's why i don't do it anymore :laugh:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

That's funny Gonzo SO AM I! Haven't used it since I graduated college almost 10 years ago but the thing that's even funnier is out network tech / conspiracy theorist Tom must also believe that Kinetic owns RP since all three use the same host server in;
IP address state: British Columbia
IP address city: Burnaby
IP postcode:	v5g4w9
IP address latitude: 49.2500
IP address longitude: -122.9500
ISP of this IP : In2net Network
Organization: In2net Network
Host of this IP: host-65-61-232-224.in2net.com]
Local time in Canada:	2012-01-14 09:08


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm Network+ and CCNA certified. I don't see how the needing to go back to college comment applies to me.
> If its a public IP address, I wouldn't say they are on the same LAN but rather on the same subnet.
> 
> I really hate networking though. That's why i don't do it anymore :laugh:





DMVDUB said:


> That's funny Gonzo SO AM I! Haven't used it since I graduated college almost 10 years ago but the thing that's even funnier is out network tech / conspiracy theorist Tom must also believe that Kinetic owns RP since all three use the same host server in;
> IP address state: British Columbia
> IP address city: Burnaby
> IP postcode:	v5g4w9
> ...


:thumbdown::thumbdown:

i'm done with the tech talk you guys are not worth my time :facepalm: Call Clay Marshall and ask him if he owns Kinetic Motorsports & CTS 

CTS is Kinetic now :facepalm: yall are both clowns and very naive lol :wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

debate about it amongst yourselves :wave:


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

Funny,

well its at least nice to see I wasn't the only one who got a CCNA about 10 years ago...when we all were going to have wicked IT jobs...before that bubble went POP!
I never used mine or re-certified.

Back on topic:



> I said so to Nik from CTS and that's what he replied:
> 
> "RP changed their warranty to 6 months and that is completely legal. Any pricing and warranty can be changed without any notice to customers or suppliers."


Sounds like BS to me! I'm no lawyer but A warranty would seem to be a contract that is binding as soon as your money is accepted. They could change the warranty of their products from a certain day on but units sold before that day should have the warranty they were sold with. Its part of the value of the product you bought! 

Unless you could get a refund or credit it would seem to be a lost cause anyway, what would you get? another useless turbo. After a few emails I just said forget it and chalked the loss up to experience and hope not to fall for such a product again, sucks to toss 700 bucks down the crapper but thats life. I though even if they replaced it would I want to sell it? just passing the misery down to someone else...doesn't seem right. 

I hope you will fair better than I did.


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

flood514 said:


> Couple people now have mentioned not breaking in the turbo. This is not the reason RP units fail!
> 
> To me breaking in a turbo means taking some time to ensure that you have completed the install correctly and the turbo is getting all it needs to do its job, The turbo itself other than being primed requires no break in like a friction component does.
> 
> ...


alroght bro I am sorry then they would not tell you to breaking the turboi if there was no reason for it everyone I know that puts a turbo on says u have to break in a turbo. I mea honestly I dont think every turbo manufacturing company would tell you to break them in. lol


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

i mean if it comes down to it it all is based of how u treat and how much PSI and AF ratio. all these factors can affect the longevity of the turbo. I see no problems with mine it runs great so far and if it breaks I just bought a turbo for 699.... just because of the price dosent make it a peice of crap. I mean a borg warner could fail just a easy if mis treated.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

There is no break in for a turbo.
The only MUST is that you prime the turbo before starting the car...


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> There is no break in for a turbo.
> The only MUST is that you prime the turbo before starting the car...


This man is talkin sense :thumbup:



> awpturbo
> 
> i mean if it comes down to it it all is based of how u treat and how much PSI and AF ratio. all these factors can affect the longevity of the turbo. I see no problems with mine it runs great so far and if it breaks I just bought a turbo for 699.... just because of the price dosent make it a peice of crap. I mean a borg warner could fail just a easy if mis treated.


I wish you luck, I really do. I would think that despite all the reported reliability issues some of the units will be ok. Hope you got one of those.

You know what they say, even a broken clock is right twice a day!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Big_Tom said:


> just for you DMVDUB , I did a little more work in Powershell and look what I found...
> 
> PS C:\Windows\system32> ping
> 
> ...


LAN = local area network. IP addresses you listed are not reserved for LAN, they are part of WAN(world area network, public network) and are on same subnet which doesn't mean they are close to each other even tho' IP addresses ARE ordered in large batches so it's very possible that they are.
Both sites are using "SSI Web Design" (where SSI = Safety Scientific Inc, British Columbia, CA) as hosting provider, which uses GoDaddy as domain register. Three servers you are refering to are DNS servers and can serve large amount of requests (probably good for millions of domain names).

So everything you posted here is useless really. However if you just use google and stop trying to look smart you can actually find forum posts where people blame "Clay" and CTS for bad RP Turbos products (RP Turbos = Replacement Turbos, officially). This and a few other (public) information you can find indicate that RPTurbos is indeed owned by CTS (or vice versa) or at least operated by same people. Now the question is, why make a seperate company? And are all their parts (CTS and RPTurbos) made by same China company?


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

flood514 said:


> This man is talkin sense :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if I see any problems then I will let u guys know. I have not encountered any issues with it yet but I havent changed program eaither.


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> I said so to Nik from CTS and that's what he replied:
> 
> "RP changed their warranty to 6 months and that is completely legal. Any pricing and warranty can be changed without any notice to customers or suppliers."


get them for false advertisement.... do you have anyway to show them that was what they offered when u purchased the turbo?


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

flood514 said:


> Funny,
> 
> well its at least nice to see I wasn't the only one who got a CCNA about 10 years ago...when we all were going to have wicked IT jobs...before that bubble went POP!
> I never used mine or re-certified.
> ...


Mate, I don't want another RP Turbo I asked them to give me a brand new Borg Warner Turbo and i will pay the difference, however to do so they want to send my turbo to RP for insperction, and that's their right, but if CTS and RP are the same company so I am sure tey will blame me in any way for breaking in the turbo!!! especially that they do the inspection with no supervision, so they can claim whatever they want!!!! But I am still waiting their reply.





awpturbo said:


> i mean if it comes down to it it all is based of how u treat and how much PSI and AF ratio. all these factors can affect the longevity of the turbo. I see no problems with mine it runs great so far and if it breaks I just bought a turbo for 699.... just because of the price dosent make it a peice of crap. I mean a borg warner could fail just a easy if mis treated.


Bro, My turbo was not even remapped yet, i was running 10~11 psi at peak!!! I change my oil on 3k miles and the oil filter on 6k miles, now tell me how this can break a good turbo???




awpturbo said:


> get them for false advertisement.... do you have anyway to show them that was what they offered when u purchased the turbo?


They didnot give me any paper warranty and when i asked them they told me that i can use the Invoice for warranty.

In all cases, i am still waiting their reply, if CTS is as good company as they are claiming and they have a good customer service they will compromise and try to find a way to get out with a WIN- WIN situation.

Cheers,

Fouad


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Question to cts!!*

Ok, I sent some question to CTS since Clay sent me an E-mail, so I replied that I want some answers to below:

1- If RP will charge me the repairing? And how much it will be?
2- If they repair it would it be under Warranty again?
3- If they replace the Turbo, you will send me a Borg Warner and deduct the sum?
4- Is there a problem if I send you the RP back to Canada with my uncle in March to reduce the shipping cost?
5- If none of the above happened and I don’t send you the RP, How much will you quote me a brand new Borg Warner shipped to Lebanon?

And I am still waiting!!!:facepalm:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to say this, but I won't name the company that I purchased my RP from but they told me AFTER I had a problem that 3 out of 4 units have shaft play and other problems from the factory.:banghead:

The company I dealt with tried to help but RP refused to take any blame for the issue and said they wouldn't give me any warranty, replacement or refund. 

I don't know nor care who RP is owned by, but several great companies sell their products and just need to stop. 

Your best bet is bite the bullet, buy a new turbo and deal with RP by purchasing a K04 upgrade kit and replacing the chra yourself. That's if there's no damage to the housings, and usually the wastegates are shot from the factory as well.


----------



## Ronald_Reagan (Feb 16, 2012)

RP Turbo is really [email protected]

I feel sorry for whoever bought any of those turbos.

What a sleeze bag


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

^^ 

What I would like to see is a pitchfork mob of ripped of vortex folks heading to the owners houses and taking back their $$$ in the form of items and objects. 


People and companies will only do what they are allowed to get away with. Outright scamming and selling junk, marketing and puffing it up as good when you know it is crap should be criminal.


----------



## lowlyfetuner (Jul 7, 2014)

friend of mine asked me what i thought about clone turbos... I told him if they are not hybrids from a well know company or REAL Borg Warner they are junk... 2 months after he bought a "rp clone" (100% stock car) and installed... i got this vid saying i was right...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcbQBwvgYt4


----------

